
Explore one of space travel’s biggest ideas: the Dyson sphere - Red_Tarsius
http://www.avclub.com/article/explore-one-space-travels-biggest-ideas-dyson-sphe-214318
======
Red_Tarsius
tl;dr -> It's a no brainer that a solid shell of matter to enclose the Sun is
a terrible and infeasible idea. However, like many other sci fi ideas, it has
been inspiring the search for more down to earth (no pun intended) solutions.

